# Randall Thrasher 50



## SnowGoat (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone tried one? If so, how does it compare to the 5150 III 50w?


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 14, 2016)

I had the full size Thrasher for awhile. Very weak in the low end. I imagine the 50 watt version wouldn't be any better. I had a 5150III at about the same time I had the Thrasher and the 5150 III shat all over it.

I would pick a 6505 head/combo over either one but, if I had to choose one to keep it would be the 5150III. The thrasher was a massive waste of time and money.


----------



## Alekke (Apr 14, 2016)

I have Thrasher 120. It is a little light on bass depending on the cab used but with right settings it sure isn't weak. Especially with the bass guitar in the band. It also has less gain on tap than 5150.
50w version should sound the same with less power.

This is me live with the Thrasher and I used 2x12 cab here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6ui5k2OvAs


----------



## bnzboy (Apr 15, 2016)

if Thrasher is anything similar to Satan that I own, I would highly recommend it. Tight and crisp and as much high, mid, low and you want it to be!


----------



## wakjob (Apr 15, 2016)

An EQ in the loop would fix just about anything, including adding any needed low-end.

I can't imagine a 6L6 based amp lacking in the lows, but I'll take your word for it.
The TAD 6L6GC-STR will definitely add some kick to the bottom if needed.

I wouldn't write off the Thrasher series. They are a great modern high gain amp.


----------



## xero7 (Apr 15, 2016)

I had the 120 and traded it straight up for a 6505 ASAP. Thrasher had no balls


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 15, 2016)

wakjob said:


> An EQ in the loop would fix just about anything, including adding any needed low-end.
> 
> I can't imagine a 6L6 based amp lacking in the lows, but I'll take your word for it.
> The TAD 6L6GC-STR will definitely add some kick to the bottom if needed.
> ...



The Thrasher won't take an MXR 10 band EQ in the loop without clipping. I reduced the output level until there was no clipping but at that point the amp sounded like an angry mosquito. No power and ZERO low end, just harsh buzzy highs. 

Its essentially a line level effects loop with adjustable output level that, when at a low setting, is suppose to behave like a regular old instrument level effects loop but, it doesn't. It massively changes the sound in a very bad way. 

The only way I think that amp would be worth anything is if you got one, modded the effects loop to be a standard, instrument level, series effects loop then added an EQ. (Unless you have a line level rackmount EQ)

Anyway, thats my rant. Please do yourself a favor and get the 5150III instead. That amp just has everything: Balls, clarity, aggression, great clean channel, midi, etc...


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 16, 2016)

Man, this thread is a bummer. I figured they must sound pretty heavy, after seeing this video a while back:

https://youtu.be/UkbsghcjndI

dunno how to embed


----------



## will_shred (Apr 16, 2016)

bnzboy said:


> if Thrasher is anything similar to Satan that I own, I would highly recommend it. Tight and crisp and as much high, mid, low and you want it to be!



I'm pretty sure they are completely different amps. The Satan is based off of a full custom amp for Ola made by Mike Fortin, and i'm not sure what kind of design the thrasher is.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 16, 2016)

Having owned a Thrasher 120 it does not lack balls and clarity  From what I recall it wasn't exactly intuitive to get everything to play well together to get it dialed in. It was definitely not buzzy once dialed in correctly. I was running mine through an Orange 2x12 loaded with EVM-12Ls. I also had no problem with the line level effects loop, just use appropriate gear in the loop and you're fine.

If you're interested buy a Thrasher from someplace with a good return policy and spend some time trying it out and if it's not for you return it 



will_shred said:


> I'm pretty sure they are completely different amps. The Satan is based off of a full custom amp for Ola made by Mike Fortin, and i'm not sure what kind of design the thrasher is.



Ola's Fortin Satan was a Natas with some tweaked features and voicing... the Thrasher is the Randall version of the Natas, the Randall Satan is obviously the Randall version of the Fortin Satan.


----------



## Alekke (Apr 18, 2016)

mnemonic said:


> Man, this thread is a bummer. I figured they must sound pretty heavy, after seeing this video a while back:
> 
> https://youtu.be/UkbsghcjndI
> 
> dunno how to embed



Yup, me again  You can easily get the thrasher sound exactly like this. I don't know how much bass do people need but the Thrasher has enough. You just won't be keeping bass on 12 o'clock, but on 3 o'clock. On some cabs even less.

The thing about this amp, to be honest, is that it sounds way better mic'd than straight from the cab. Maybe I'm crazy but I was never quite happy with voicing and the mids on this amp until I heard myself playing it...it was instant "my god, that's the sound I want! but how???"


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Apr 18, 2016)

^That video is PHAT PHAT PHAT 
great Fortin tone there


----------



## Paul McAleer (Apr 19, 2016)

Alekke said:


> Yup, me again  You can easily get the thrasher sound exactly like this. I don't know how much bass do people need but the Thrasher has enough. You just won't be keeping bass on 12 o'clock, but on 3 o'clock. On some cabs even less.
> 
> The thing about this amp, to be honest, is that it sounds way better mic'd than straight from the cab. Maybe I'm crazy but I was never quite happy with voicing and the mids on this amp until I heard myself playing it...it was instant "my god, that's the sound I want! but how???"



Man that grind and chew, I've been trying my best to replicate it on an axe-fx


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 23, 2016)

A 50w SATAN is what _I_ want. Hard to do with mixed power tubes, but shoot a man can dream, no?


----------



## Desolate1 (Apr 23, 2016)

kindsage said:


> The Thrasher won't take an MXR 10 band EQ in the loop without clipping. I reduced the output level until there was no clipping but at that point the amp sounded like an angry mosquito. No power and ZERO low end, just harsh buzzy highs.
> 
> Its essentially a line level effects loop with adjustable output level that, when at a low setting, is suppose to behave like a regular old instrument level effects loop but, it doesn't. It massively changes the sound in a very bad way.
> 
> ...



The Thrasher 50 has an instrument level loop. The only issue I have had with the loop on my Thrasher is when I tried putting a pedal in both the loop and in front of the amp. This created a ground loop so I had to go back to having dedicated pedals for the loop and in front of the amp. Not a big deal as it only added an additional gate to my board. I think the Thrasher does best with "bassier" cabs. I run mine with G-Flex cabs and I have no issue with bottom end. Yes you have to run the bass control up higher then you would on some amps (I run mine at about 3 O'clock) but like the rest of the controls on the amp the bass control is very linear and has a gradual taper that is useful through the whole range. Just use your ears instead of your eyes when dialing in the amp and take your time and you will be fine. Also you really need to play with the high and low gain controls to get the most out of the amp.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Apr 27, 2016)

technomancer said:


> Having owned a Thrasher 120 it does not lack balls and clarity  From what I recall it wasn't exactly intuitive to get everything to play well together to get it dialed in. It was definitely not buzzy once dialed in correctly. I was running mine through an Orange 2x12 loaded with EVM-12Ls. I also had no problem with the line level effects loop, just use appropriate gear in the loop and you're fine.
> 
> If you're interested buy a Thrasher from someplace with a good return policy and spend some time trying it out and if it's not for you return it
> 
> ...



Yeah having owned and utilized my Thrasher 120 Live for the last year and a half I take these "lack of balls" complaints with a grain of salt. If you like boomy loose bass then the Thrasher is not for you. But if you want precise tight clear low end then it is. I learned many years ago that guitar is a midrange instrument so tons of low end is not conducive to great guitar tone. I love mine because it is the first guitar amp ever to cut well...be clear and be as tight as you need. It has repeatedly shined live and everywhere else. But if you want more low end out of the Thrasher I personally had great success with my POD HD 500 in the loop or the Axe FX 2. Good processing gear usually leads to good results and the Thrasher did well with both units. As far as the Satan goes I have side by sided my Thrasher to it and IME it isn't all that much different other than the sweepable mids control on the Satan. They sound very similar. 

I also have owned a 5153 and while I am a fan of those amps ultimately I preferred the ultra precise tight clear tone over the EVH. I actually had the EVH 50 watt head and the Thrasher 120 at the same time. When it came down to selling which head it was the EVH that lost out. But those are fine amps but to say one destroys another is stupid. They both do different things well. I am glad to see some mention of the Thrasher 50 because for some reason they remain far below the radar of the music world. I would love to try one sometime. That said I am very happy with my Thrasher 120


----------



## Desolate1 (Apr 28, 2016)

I think the issue most people are having with a lack of low end and balls is that they are running the channel volume too low. If you have the channel volume too low you will most certainly get a thin buzzy tone. It actually tells you this right in the manual.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Apr 28, 2016)

I think that is true as well as the master volume as well. With processors you can attenuate the signal thru the loop ie dialing back on the unit's output allowing you to up the master on the Thrasher and get it cooking a tad. It really opens up the amp. As far as eq's go I utilize the parametric eq on my Pod HD 500 and the Thrasher seems to agree with it nicely.


----------



## SnowGoat (May 13, 2016)

Anyone know the preamp tube layout? Which one does what in the Thrasher?


----------



## Desolate1 (May 13, 2016)

SnowGoat said:


> Anyone know the preamp tube layout? Which one does what in the Thrasher?






Facing the amp, from left to right:
V1-CH1/CH2 input
V2-CH1 stage 2-3
V3-CH1 Stage 4 CF
V4-CH2
V5-LOOP
V6-Phase Inverter


----------



## SnowGoat (May 13, 2016)

Desolate1 said:


> Facing the amp, from left to right:
> V1-CH1/CH2 input
> V2-CH1 stage 2-3
> V3-CH1 Stage 4 CF
> ...



Thank you! Now the 50 only has 4 pre tubes. I just got it today, and the manual doesn't give a layout. Any idea as to how they're set up? Or is it the same as the big one?


----------



## Desolate1 (May 14, 2016)

SnowGoat said:


> Thank you! Now the 50 only has 4 pre tubes. I just got it today, and the manual doesn't give a layout. Any idea as to how they're set up? Or is it the same as the big one?



Not exactly sure but if I had to guess since the 50 has an instrument level loop I would guess it is not tube driven so you can eliminate that tube. It also has a paired down clean channel so it probably does not use the extra gain stages for the clean channel.

Starting at the input jacks

V1-Input Stage for Channel 1 and 2
V2-Gain stage 2 and 3 for Channel 1
V3-Gain stage 4 for Channel 1 and Cathode Follower
V4-Phase Inverter

Have you tried e-mailing Randall? This is where I got the tube layout for my Thrasher 120. The only thing you really need to find out before starting swapping pre-amp tubes is what tube is used in the Cathode Follower circuit as some of the Russian tubes cannot be used in this circuit. The first thing I would do is get a balanced Sovetek LPS for the phase inverter and then get a selection of tubes to swap in V1. This is going to make the most difference tonally for the amp. I would also recommend getting tubes that have been screened and tested for use in V1. With the quality and consistency of current production tubes you need to be buying tubes from someone that tests and screens there tubes. Especially in V1 if you have a weak or noisy tube it is really going to hurt your amps performance.


----------



## Alekke (May 19, 2016)

I feel like I need to speak again as yesterday I tweaked my Thrasher a bit and I'm happier with the sound than ever.
I know it is not the most easier amp out there but how the knobs react with each other is fascinating. You really need to turn that knobs to hear what's happening.
To get rid of the fuzz-like tone I turned down LPF (below 12h) and HPF (below 5h) which I used to keep pretty high cause Thrasher doesn't have that much gain on tap as everybody thinks.
Channel volume needs to be pretty high (above 2h). That delivers the body to the sound. 
Bass and Depth both on 3h, Treble on 2h and Presence on 12h
Mid shift on upper position which sets the mids high to begin with so I turn the mid knob down to 9-10h. Please don't judge the scooped mids setting, the mid knob is very reactive to treble knob and the mid shift. It has plenty of mids.
As I like to push the limits a bit, I put the Danelectro Transparent Overdrive v1 (Timmy clone) in front (tried the BB Preamp and TS also. Same thing only BB is a bit compressed and TS sucks too much bass and I already reduced that with LPF). 
What I got is super tight, bass heavy, chewy, glassy, metallic, twangy, crystal clear hi gain tone that is pleasure listening to. Very close to Ola's Satan in his videos but tighter.
Oh, and I replaced the ISP Decimator with NS-2 in front. NS-2 sucks a bit of high end, but ISP sucks the life out of the tone.


----------



## Alekke (May 21, 2016)

Me again. I recorded a video with my crappy smartphone last night. If you can put aside the bad recording quality this is actually not too far from how it sounds there. Just imagine more of everything to the tone in HD 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjo-9-D2Org&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Alekke (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone watcher Ola live this morning on fb?
Is it me or he was playing on 50w Satan?

(print screen attached)

Sorry if it's old news, I didn't know that 50w satan is out there.


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 3, 2016)

I couldn't find anything about a 50w Satan, but if it's going into production that just shot up to number 1 on the must buy list.


----------



## Alekke (Jun 4, 2016)

It is definitely NOT the 120w model. Mainly because of the size on that hesu 2x12 cab...and the other things.
And the sound on that web cast was dead on! I can easily say better to my ears than his usual sound on his Satan 120w


----------



## SnowGoat (Jul 10, 2016)

Question. It sounds like the HFG knob isn't working unless I turn it all the way up. Otherwise, it sounds like nothing is happening. I emailed Randall, and messaged them on Facebook, but got no replies. Anyone experience this?


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jul 11, 2016)

That 50 Watt looks badass. Anyone on here own/try a 50 Watt Thrasher yet? I still have my 120 and it kills. Saw a recent Cryptopsy live vid and the guitarist was using what looked like a Thrasher to me? Sounded wicked although he makes anything sound wicked..


----------



## Alekke (Jul 12, 2016)

SnowGoat said:


> Question. It sounds like the HFG knob isn't working unless I turn it all the way up. Otherwise, it sounds like nothing is happening. I emailed Randall, and messaged them on Facebook, but got no replies. Anyone experience this?



Yes, the HFG knob has most effect when turn all the way up. But that setting gives a lot of hi gain hum so I keep it rolled off just a bit to remove the hum and I compensate that with an overdrive pedal. Sounds much cleaner that way.
You can hear how in sounds in my post on the previous page.
And yes, Randall is a bit sloppy when it comet to customer service.



shred-o-holic said:


> That 50 Watt looks badass. Anyone on here own/try a 50 Watt Thrasher yet? I still have my 120 and it kills. Saw a recent Cryptopsy live vid and the guitarist was using what looked like a Thrasher to me? Sounded wicked although he makes anything sound wicked..



I saw that video, there is a Thrasher on both sides of the stage but it seems like they are not turned on. Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## SnowGoat (Jul 12, 2016)

Last question. Lol. Is it possible to put KT88 tubes in the 50w?


----------



## Desolate1 (Jul 12, 2016)

SnowGoat said:


> Last question. Lol. Is it possible to put KT88 tubes in the 50w?



Does the 50W have the bias test points and adjustment pot on the back panel?


----------



## SnowGoat (Jul 12, 2016)

Desolate1 said:


> Does the 50W have the bias test points and adjustment pot on the back panel?



Yes it does. I just don't want to hurt it by putting more powerful tubes in it. I don't know amp things.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jul 13, 2016)

I would go right for the KT-88's if I used the 50...


----------



## Desolate1 (Jul 13, 2016)

I just did some tube swapping on my Thrasher 120 and am now running 6L6's and KT88's in the power section am very pleased with the results. I also did some swapping of preamp tubes and this also made a great improvement. I changed V1 and V2 to high gain Tung Sol's V3 and V4 to Ruby 12AX7C7+'s and put a balanced Sovetek LPS in the phase inverter slot. I also got some JJ pre's and tried them in multiple locations but did not like them in any.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jul 19, 2016)

kindsage said:


> I had the full size Thrasher for awhile. Very weak in the low end. I imagine the 50 watt version wouldn't be any better.



With what gear did you test it with ? Anyhow, I'd favor the Satan over the Thrasher.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Mar 1, 2017)

Old thread WTH are reviews for the Thrasher 50? It's just not popular I guess. I love my Thrasher 120...........two years now and still sounds amazing. Wish I could try the 50.....my only complaint of the 120 is the weight.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 1, 2017)

eayottes said:


> With what gear did you test it with ? Anyhow, I'd favor the Satan over the Thrasher.



I just posted this in another thread:
Seeing how my experience with the thrasher doesn't line up with literally every other person's experience with the thrasher I'm going to have to assume user error. Maybe I had a faulty amp, maybe I just sucked at EQing the thing but, I'm taking responsibility for my crap experince with the Thrasher.

Ignore what I said.

Except for the stuff about the effects loop. I couldn't get an MXR 10 band EQ to work in the effects loop without MAJOR clipping if my life depended on it

That's all.
Thanks everyone and apologies if my review mislead anyone


----------



## shred-o-holic (Mar 6, 2017)

kindsage said:


> I just posted this in another thread:
> Seeing how my experience with the thrasher doesn't line up with literally every other person's experience with the thrasher I'm going to have to assume user error. Maybe I had a faulty amp, maybe I just sucked at EQing the thing but, I'm taking responsibility for my crap experince with the Thrasher.
> 
> Ignore what I said.
> ...



It didn't jive for what you are trying to do it's no big deal IMO


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 6, 2017)

shred-o-holic said:


> Old thread WTH are reviews for the Thrasher 50? It's just not popular I guess. I love my Thrasher 120...........two years now and still sounds amazing. Wish I could try the 50.....my only complaint of the 120 is the weight.



I hear that. My Satan weighs every bit of 60 lbs.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah these amps are sack rippers/hernia machines lol


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 7, 2017)

kindsage said:


> The Thrasher won't take an MXR 10 band EQ in the loop without clipping. I reduced the output level until there was no clipping but at that point the amp sounded like an angry mosquito. No power and ZERO low end, just harsh buzzy highs.
> 
> Its essentially a line level effects loop with adjustable output level that, when at a low setting, is suppose to behave like a regular old instrument level effects loop but, it doesn't. It massively changes the sound in a very bad way.
> 
> ...



Not exactly related to the thread or general Thrasher conversation, but I fixed my problems with the white-hot line level FX loop signal of my Überschall Twin Jet by using an Ebtech line level shifter. 

The signal is still too hot for me to use the same pedals in stereo with my other heads since I keep the channel volumes on my other amps much lower, but by itself I have no problems using it with my Strymon units, M9, G Major, etc.  the only pedals I still face problems with are Boss pedals like my GE-7 whose buffers still don't like the TJ signal due to impedance/overall level/whatever, but my DD-20 is fine since it can be set to accept/put out line level.


----------

